# Berufliche Laufbahn zum Inbetriebehmer nach Studium



## Thyristor (28 Januar 2021)

Guten Tag,

das ist mein erster Post hier. Da ich in meinem Umfeld keine fachnah arbeitenden Kontakte besitze, wollte ich die Frage mal hier stellen.

Ich absolviere zurzeit ein Ingenieurstudium mit Schwerpunkt Mechatronik/Automatisierung von Produktionsanlagen und und bin Mitte des Studiums auf den Berufszweig des Inbetriebnehmers fuer Anlagen gestoßen. Meine Vorstellung hiervon beinhaltet die Planung, Konzeptionierung und Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden (inkl. hoher Reisebereitschaft), mit viel praktischer Arbeit. In anderen LÃ¤ndern an Projekten zu arbeiten hat mich schon immer gereizt, und dies scheint mir der ideale Job hierfuer zu sein.

Das Studium ist nunmal sehr theoretisch und involviert kaum relevante Praxis, zudem kann ich mir keine pure theoretische Arbeit vor dem PC vorstellen. Studieren tue ich hauptsaechlich aus familiaerem Zwang, sonst haette ich eine Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker eingeschlagen.
Eine Beruf mit hoher praktischer Komponente im Feld spricht mich weitaus mehr an als eine Taetigkeit vor dem PC.
 Die meisten Stellenanzeigen die ich in diesem Bereich gesehen habe, erwuenschen jedoch eine vorhergende Berufsausbildung, eine Lizenz als Elektrofachkraft gemaess dem VDE 0100 und Erfahrungen in den SPS-Steuerungen inkl. WinCC-Visualisierungen. Corona-bedingt konnte ich eine entsprechende Werkstudentenstelle jedoch nicht annehmen, weshalb mir hier die praktische Erfahrung fehlt. Praktika zu finden ist momentan etwas schwierig, die Bachelorarbeit versuche ich bei einer Firma zu verfassen.

Meine Frage hier ist, wie realistisch die Chancen als Absolvent sind, in diesen Berufszweig einzusteigen und nach einigen Jahren Erfahrung in eine entsprechende Position zu kommen, ob meine Studieninhalte durch Ihre theoretische Auslegung mich schon disqualifizieren und ob ich eine andere Taetigkeit anvisieren sollte.


Kurz zu mir: 
 - 21, aktuell Haelfte des Studiums absolviert (vor. naechstes Jahr fertig), fachliche Kenntnisse in den Bereichen: elektrische Antriebe, IEC-61131 (programmiert nur in Codesys), virtuelle Inbetriebnahme und Simulation, Logikschaltungen und -simulationen, Grundlagen des Maschinenbaus, Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik und Energieuebertragungstechnik, Messtechnik, Anlagentechnik (R&I-Diagramme), Basics von Microcontrollern und eingebetteten Systemen, einiges an Regelungstechnik und Programmierung in C/C++
- keine vorhergende Ausbildung 
- elektronische/informatikbezogene Projekte nur als Basteleien in Eigenregie durchgefuehrt bzw. kleine Praxiseinheiten an der Uni 
- Englisch behersche ich fließend, aktuell erlerne ich noch zwei weitere Fremdsprachen (Chinesisch und Spanisch) und hoffe diese auch im Arbeitsleben einzusetzen
- hohe Reisebereitschaft und Neugier an fremden Laendern, habe vor dem Studium bereits soziale Arbeit im Ausland geleistet

Ich bedanke mich fuer eure Hilfe bzw. Empfehlungen.

Mit freundlichen Grueßen

Thyristor


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2021)

> Meine Frage hier ist, wie realistisch die Chancen als Absolvent sind, in diesen Berufszweig



Meiner Meinung nach sehr hoch. Du hast ja anscheinend Interesse an der Programmierung und schreibst ganz vernünftig.
Hohe Reisebereitschaft ist natürlich gesucht und mit fließend Englisch und Spanisch deckt man schon mal einen großen
Teil der Welt ab. Auch wenn du Chinesisch nur zu 50% erlernst, ist es ein großer Punkt, der für dich spricht.

Also ich sehe deine Chancen mehr als gut.

Vielleicht erwähnst du noch die ersten zwei Stellen deiner Postleitzahl oder dein Einzugsgebiet.


----------



## slider_7 (28 Januar 2021)

Guten Abend,

deine Chancen sind absolut realistisch. Ich kenne niemanden der im Studium wirklich praktische Erfahrung gesammelt hat.

Ich habe an einer Fachhochschule Elektro- und Automatisierungstechnik studiert und hatte ein Semester lang ein Praktikum in dem es um Steuerungstechnik ging. Das wars dann mit praktischer Erfahrung sammeln im Studium. Eine Ausbildung habe ich auch nicht gemacht und soweit ich das bei anderen mitbekommen habe, hat die Berufserfahrung aus der Ausbildung nach dem Studium nicht mehr viel gebracht, einfach weil die Tätigkeit an sich sehr unterschiedlich war.

Meine Bachelorarbeit habe ich dann in einer kleinen Sondermaschinenbau Firma geschrieben und bin dort hängen geblieben.

Meine Tätigkeit dreht sich größten Teils um die Programmierung von Maschinen und Produktionslinien. Aber auch Retro-Fits und Service-Leistungen an Fremdanlagen.

Du musst dich natürlich darauf einstellen, dass die ersten zwei bis drei Jahre wenig Freizeit übrig bleibt um in dem Bereich laufen zu lernen.
Bei den Inbetriebnahmen hat man es in der Regel mit sämtlichen gewerken zu tun. Damit meine ich Pneumatik, Hydraulik, hin und wieder auch Verdrathung in der Anlage und im Schaltschrank ergänzen, es sind Bussysteme aufzubauen und Netzwerktechnik ist inzwischen eigentlich immer vorhanden.

Man muss sich mit Sensor-Technik und deren Messprinzipien Grundsätzlich auskennen um diese korrekt einzurichten.

Man kommt selten drum herum sich mit der Prozesstechnik in der Anlage auseinander zu setzen, z.B. wenn ich einen Extruder in Betrieb nehme, muss ich ungefähr wissen auf was es dabei ankommt.

Womit man es in der Regel immer zu tun hat sind Frequenzumrichter bzw. Antriebstechnik im allgemeinen.


Wenn du ein möglichst breites Spektrum an Tätigkeiten anstrebst, empfehle ich dir dich bei einer kleinen Firma (mit ca. 10 Mitarbeitern) zu bewerben.
In den kleinen Firmen ist es in der Regel so, dass man alleine losgeschickt wird um eine Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen, einfach aus Mangel an Kapazitäten. Dort musst du dich dann allerdings meistens auch selber durchbeissen wenn es Probleme gibt. Und es gibt eigentlich immer irgendwelche Probleme.

Ich hoffe mein geschwafel hilft dir.

Grüße


----------



## Thyristor (28 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort! Dann warte ich mal diese Pandemie ab. 

Studium in Bayern, Familie in Berlin (bin zwischen beiden Regionen flexibel).


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Januar 2021)

Hallo Thyristor,

grudnsätzlich kann ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen, möchte aber auch was zu den Risiken sagen:

Reisebereitschaft kann aber auch je nach Firma heißen, daß Du eventuell 3 Monate irgendwo im Nirgendwo sitzt, Überstunden ohne Ende leistest, um dann drei Tage zu Hause zu sein, was aber nur bedeutet, daß Du die Unterlagen für die nächste Inbetriebnahme einsammelst.

Die "romantische" Vorstellung: Ich sehe viel von anderen Ländern habe ich aufgegeben. Natürlich: Wenn man langfristig irgendwo vor Ort ist, macht man mal einen Sonntag frei und guckt sich um. Oft ist man dann aber auch einfach froh, mal die Beine lang zu machen nach einer 60-80 Stunden Woche. Ansonsten siehst Du meistens vom Land: Flughafen, Taxifahrer, Hotel, Restaurants und natürlich Deinen Arbeitsplatz.
Und je nachdem, was Du in Betrieb nimmst, stehen natürlich Nachtarbeit, Wochenendarbeit, 24h-Bereitschaft ganz oben auf der Hitliste.
Eine Familie gründest Du in der Zeit definitiv nicht, wo Du "Inbetriebnehmer" bist. Wenn das Dein Lebenswunsch ist, sollte Dir das klar sein.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, basierend auf den Erfahrungen mit "Inbetriebnehmern aus tiefem Herzen": Das Risiko zum Alkoholiker zu werden, ist groß. Die Abende werden meistens gesellig im Restaurant verbracht, sofern man Kollegen hat, ansonsten werden sie auch gerne alleine an der Bar verbracht.

Zu Deiner Frage nach praktischen Fähigkeiten und beruflicher Erfahrung:
Die Erfahrung zeigt, daß eine Inbetriebnahme nie optimal läuft: Es wurde gepfuscht beim Aufbau, es paßt nicht so, wie es geplant war, es fehlen Kabel, es fehlen Sensoren oder es sind falsche geliefert, der Kunde möchte kurzfristige Änderungen. Kurz: Du mußt improvisieren können, sowohl elektrisch, wie auch mechanisch. Dazu solltest Du eine gewisse praktische Fähigkeit besitzen. Und ein Ingenieur ist grundsätzlich erst einmal keine Elektrofachkraft. Prinzipiell dürftest Du also nichts machen, was mit oder am Strom ist.

Meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach, sollte bei so einem Berufswunsch eine Ausbildung als irgendwas Elektrisches zwingend sein. Mit Studium kannst Du die Ausbildung auch verkürzen, Du brauchst die Berufschule normalerweise auch nicht besuchen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir in der Industrie eine Ausbildungsstelle mit Bezug zur Automatisierung suchen, so daß Du schonmal in den Schaltschrankbau und die SPS-Welt hineinschnuppern kannst. Denn auf der Baustelle hast Du niemanden, der Dich bei den erst unweigerlich auftretenden Fragen unterstützen kann. Im Gegenteil: Der Bauleiter / Kunde steht mit der virtuellen Peitsche hinter Dir. Wenn Du da in der Ausbildung schon einmal das Wichtigste lernst, hilft Dir das bei der Inbetriebnahme in der Fremde.

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dich nicht zu sehr verunsichert, aber einen Beruf sucht man sich für's Leben aus... daher gut drüber nachdenken!

Beste Grüße
     Jens


----------



## Thyristor (28 Januar 2021)

slider_7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein geschwafel hilft dir.



Auf jeden Fall, vielen Dank! 
Das hat mir schonmal die Zweifel genommen.

Die Hydraulik, Pneumatik, und Netzwerktechnik kommen bei uns bisschen kurz im Studium. Ist es empfehlenswert Weiterbildungen an Berufsakademien zu besuchen, die mitunter recht kostspielig sind, oder warte ich damit ab, bis ich im Unternehmen anfange und darin eingearbeitet werde?

MfG


----------



## slider_7 (28 Januar 2021)

Bei mir war das mehr learning by doing und google ist mein Freund.

Dabei ist natürlich regelmäßig was schief gegangen, manchmal auch kaputt gegangen.

Das mit den Lehrgängen und Weiterbildungen ist, sofern man nicht in größeren Unternehmen angestellt ist, ein nettes Märchen.

Wenn irgendwas komplett neu ist, kommt evtl. mal ein Vertreter vorbei um einem Starthilfe zu geben. Aber in der Regel muss man sich da selber reinfuchsen.

Und das Privat zu finanzieren schliesse ich für mich absolut aus. 

Lehrgänge und ähnliches finde ich ausserdem nicht besondern förderlich. Wenn du das dort erworbene Wissen anschliessend nicht regelmäßig anwendest, ist das nach spätestens einem halben Jahr alles wieder vergessen.


----------



## Thyristor (28 Januar 2021)

Hallo Jens,

dass ich das ein wenig romantisiere, war mir natürlich bewusst. Das mit dem Alkoholismus habe ich natürlich auch schon befürchtet....
Vielen Dank dennoch dafür, meine Vorstellungen etwas zum Boden der Tatsachen zu bringen.

Wie sieht es damit aus, nach ein zwei Jahrzehnten die Position zu wechseln. Wenn ich auf die 40 zugehe, Geist und Körper nicht mehr mitmachen, kann ich doch sicherlich auch in eine weniger bis gar nicht reiselastige Rolle wechseln?

Ich sehe im Internet Weiterbildungslehrgänge zur Elektrofachkraft mit Prüfung von der IHK, wäre das eine sinnvolle Option um diese Qualifikation zu erlangen? 

MfG


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Du wirst sicherlich wechseln können, kommt dann auf Deine Schwerpunkte und den Arbeitgeber an. Man könnte Dich im Support oder der Planung einsetzen. Vielleicht möchtest Du ja auch dann weiterhin kurze Service-Einsätze machen.

Aber dass Du meinst, mit 40 macht der Geist schon nicht mehr mit, wird hier bestimmt einige kränken 

Weiterbildung bei der IHK würde _ich_ nicht machen: Dir fehlt weiter der Bezug zur Praxis und Du mußt selber bezahlen und verdienst kein Geld.
In einer Ausbildung (2,5 Jahre) hast Du Kontakt mit erfahrenen Kollegen, sammelst Erfahrung und bekommst auch andere Fähigkeiten mit ( soziale, andere Gewerke, Prozesse, Fehlersuche, ... ).

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2021)

Wenn man auf 40 zugeht macht Körper und Geist nicht mehr mit?:s17:

Ich sag dir eins, in dem Alter wird das Leben erst richtig interessant


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2021)

Und solche IHK Schulungen würde ich dir auch nicht empfehlen. Man hat ja oft Kollegen dabei mit viel Erfahrung, dort kann man dann was lernen. Kostenfrei und praxisnah.


----------



## nade (29 Januar 2021)

So. Nur e-tech Meister Handwerk. Kein Studium kein Bock auf in der Weltgeschichte rumhängen. Aber nur ja. Ibn unterstützen selber ibns machen. Entweder mit proger zu tun, oder kleinere Sachen selber machen. Fehlersuche an Klappertechnik Steuerungen und neuen Sps und fu Antrieben. Also alles. Nebst dchweissen Metallkran sonst und so weiter. Halt auch Kabel mit einer Ader so dick wie Wasserleitung ,(240mm2) zb. Alles drin. Und das heimatnahe. Ach ja Schaltpläne usw auch selber machen......also alles.
Die Bremse an noch mehr Input ist die Tageszeit.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSEngineering (29 Januar 2021)

nade schrieb:


> So. Nur e-tech Meister Handwerk. Kein Studium kein Bock auf in der Weltgeschichte rumhängen. Aber nur ja. Ibn unterstützen selber ibns machen. Entweder mit proger zu tun, oder kleinere Sachen selber machen. Fehlersuche an Klappertechnik Steuerungen und neuen Sps und fu Antrieben. Also alles. Nebst dchweissen Metallkran sonst und so weiter. Halt auch Kabel mit einer Ader so dick wie Wasserleitung ,(240mm2) zb. Alles drin. Und das heimatnahe. Ach ja Schaltpläne usw auch selber machen......also alles.
> Die Bremse an noch mehr Input ist die Tageszeit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk




 was soll uns und speziell dem Themenstarter dieser Beitrag sagen


----------



## GLT (29 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich sag dir eins, in dem Alter wird das Leben erst richtig interessant


Weil man am eignen Leib erlebt, wieviele Bauteile der Körper hat und jedes davon separat zum Arzt möchte? :twisted:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn man auf 40 zugeht macht Körper und Geist nicht mehr mit?:s17:
> 
> Ich sag dir eins, in dem Alter wird das Leben erst richtig interessant



Genau. Das ist das Alter, in dem man die Dinge macht, die man sich vorher nicht getraut hat – jetzt aber noch schafft.


----------



## waldy (31 Januar 2021)

Hallo
Erst Mal Danke an JSEngineering für eine Realistische Beschreibung / Aussage für Tätigkeit von Inbetriebnahme bei Einsatz mehrere Wochen/ Monaten auf einem Stück.
Es ist nicht immer Gold was glänzt.

Jens hat Recht mit diesem Satz



> .  Das Risiko zum Alkoholiker zu werden, ist groß. Die Abende werden meistens gesellig im Restaurant verbracht, sofern man Kollegen hat, ansonsten werden sie auch gerne alleine an der Bar verbracht.



Von andere Seite Inbetriebnahme ist interessante Job.
Und wie jedes Jobs- Arbeit muss noch Spass haben.

Glück Sache bei jeder Arbeitgeber - es ist Betriebsbedingungen.

Es gibt viele Firmen- und bei jede Firma ist eigenes Ablauf.
Es ist sehr selten, nun aus meine Erfahrung gibt es Firmen, welche bieten an z.B.
- 1 Woche in Amerika und eine Woche vor Ort zu Hause arbeiten.
- bis 3 Wochen Inbetriebnahme  und dann 1 Woche vor Ort arbeiten.


Und gibt es Firmen die sagen ab Anfang an 6 Monate auf einem Stück ( und 2 Tage zu Hause Samstag und Sonntag) und Arbeitsvertrag mit Verpflichtung mindestens 5 Jahren arbeiten.




> .   Wie sieht es damit aus, nach ein zwei Jahrzehnten die Position zu wechseln. Wenn ich auf die 40 zugehe, Geist und Körper nicht mehr mitmachen, kann ich doch sicherlich auch in eine weniger bis gar nicht reiselastige Rolle wechseln?



Bist du einer Wahrsager?

Es kann sein dass nach ein paar Monaten deine Körper sag ab. Woher weiß du das?
Oder wegen ganze Stress deine Geist sagt ab?


Ich würde für dich vorschlagen weiterhin suchen Stelle als Inbetriebnahme.
Mit Guten für dich Betriebsbedienung, damit deine Arbeit macht Spaß für längere Zeit.

Nur du muss auch denken, dass nach jedem Art von Arbeit Geist,  Seele und Körper braucht Zeit für Erholung.
Damit kannst du weiterhin in deine  Leben weiter leben.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Januar 2021)

Thyristor schrieb:


> ... Wie sieht es damit aus, nach ein zwei Jahrzehnten die Position zu wechseln. Wenn ich auf die 40 zugehe, Geist und Körper nicht mehr mitmachen, kann ich doch sicherlich auch in eine weniger bis gar nicht reiselastige Rolle wechseln ?



Ich würde den Beitrag #5 von Jens auch in Gänze unterschreiben.
Wie oft und wie lange du unterwegs bist hängt sehr stark von der Firma und der Qualität der Vorbereitungen der Maschine / Anlage ab. Ich persönlich hatte meißt das Glück, dass die von mir inbetriebzusetzenden Anlagen schon recht gut im Stammhaus getestet wurden - dann ist die IBN überschaubar(er) ...

Der Aussage von Jens mit dem Wechseln innerhalb des Betriebes muss ich allerdings nach meiner Erfahrung widersprechen - solange Inbetriebnahmen mit (längerer) Reisetätigkeit in dem Betrieb ein Thema sind - solange kann (und wird) es dich immer wieder erwischen. Es bleibt dann am Ende nur der Wechsel der Arbeitgebers zu einem InHouse-Job - so etwas gibt es ja auch ... udn es gibt auch Firmen, die proaktiv an der Verbesserung des eigenen Maschinenparks arbeiten ... naja ... und auch da hat man mit entsprechenden Erfahrungen dann gute Chancen dort hineinzukommen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2021)

Ja, Wechsel innerhalb der Firma ist wohl schwer. Ich hatte schon Kollegen die dies versucht haben und dies mit dem GF ausgemacht haben. Aber immer wenn es Probleme mit deren Maschinen gab, mussten sie ja doch wieder ran und dann als schleichender Prozess immer öfter. Ich denke, je kleiner eine Firma umso schwieriger so ein Wechsel innerhalb der Firma.


----------



## JSEngineering (31 Januar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Der Aussage von Jens mit dem Wechseln innerhalb des Betriebes muss ich allerdings nach meiner Erfahrung widersprechen



Das war auch nicht zwingend jetzt innerbetrieblich gemeint, sondern auf seine Frage bezogen, ob er aus der Rolle des Inbetriebnehmers in eine andere berufliche Rolle wechseln kann.

Ich gehe auch davon aus, daß man sich dann eine andere Stelle suchen muß. Zumal man ja auch noch was Anderes kennen lernen möchte.

Bei großen Firmen schließe ich aber auch nicht aus, daß man sich "hocharbeiten" kann.... Bin aber selber ein Freund kleiner Firmen (gewesen) und habe daher keine Erfahrung mit "hocharbeiten"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Februar 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo gibt es das denn ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2021)

> Arbeitsvertrag mit Verpflichtung mindestens 5 Jahren arbeiten.





> Wo gibt es das denn ?



IRONIE:
Hier z.B.:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (9 Februar 2021)

Bei unseren Kunden sehen wir die Entwicklung, dass immer weniger Arbeiten vor Ort gemacht werden müssen.

Das hängt zwar stark von der Branche und auch der Art der Anlage ab – jedoch – Reise- und Kontaktbeschränkungen sorgen dafür, dass man die technischen Möglichkeiten mehr ausreizt.

Hier ein Anwenderbeispiel aus unserem Kundenkreis: 

Weltweiter 24/7/365-Service für die Zementindustrie


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2021)

MB Connect Line GmbH schrieb:


> Bei unseren Kunden sehen wir die Entwicklung, dass immer weniger Arbeiten vor Ort gemacht werden müssen.
> 
> Das hängt zwar stark von der Branche und auch der Art der Anlage ab – jedoch – Reise- und Kontaktbeschränkungen sorgen dafür, dass man die technischen Möglichkeiten mehr ausreizt.
> 
> ...


Danke für Eure Arbeit, Ihr habt mir schon einiges an Fahrzeit und CO2 erspart.

Und .... geiles product placement hier


----------

